
Was I Right to Pull the Plug on a Nazi Website? - ocdtrekkie
https://www.wsj.com/articles/was-i-right-to-pull-the-plug-on-a-nazi-website-1503440771
======
ocdtrekkie
And for those who will inevitably ask:
[http://archive.is/Tpfzn](http://archive.is/Tpfzn)

------
MockObject
Doesn't this make them tacitly in approval of all their existing customers?

